# Purchase Peptides Contest!



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2013)

Let's get it going! Pick a number between 1 and 500, closest one will win their choice of research chemical from the list below.  Drawing will be in a week or so depending on entrants.  

Anast
Tamix
Clen/t3
Tadala
Clomi
Exemest
Letro 

Goodluck!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 5, 2013)

357


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jan 5, 2013)

255


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Jan 5, 2013)

2
lol....


----------



## jadean (Jan 5, 2013)

172


----------



## longworthb (Jan 5, 2013)

257


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 5, 2013)

420


----------



## oliolz (Jan 5, 2013)

234


----------



## Don Keballs (Jan 5, 2013)

69 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 5, 2013)

297


----------



## Z499 (Jan 5, 2013)

223


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 5, 2013)

423


----------



## Laborer (Jan 6, 2013)

346


----------



## Z82 (Jan 6, 2013)

251


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 6, 2013)

476


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 6, 2013)

339

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwood10 (Jan 6, 2013)

187


----------



## TwisT (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be picking *seven winners!!!!*


----------



## jmr79x (Jan 6, 2013)

111


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 6, 2013)

twist said:


> i will be picking *seven winners!!!!*



nice!


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jan 6, 2013)

15


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 6, 2013)

327


----------



## Intense (Jan 6, 2013)

415


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

123


----------



## Swfl (Jan 7, 2013)

379


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 7, 2013)

32


----------



## swollen (Jan 7, 2013)

twist said:


> i will be picking *seven winners!!!!*


awesome!!

#317


----------



## Kagigi (Jan 7, 2013)

467


----------



## Z82 (Jan 7, 2013)

77


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 7, 2013)

48


----------



## stan22 (Jan 7, 2013)

250


----------



## jmr79x (Jan 7, 2013)

7


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 8, 2013)

*One of each liquid will be given away until there is none left. Please dont ask us for something if it has already been chosen off the list. *




TwisT said:


> Let's get it going! Pick a number between 1 and 500, closest one will win their choice of research chemical from the list below.  Drawing will be in a week or so depending on entrants.
> 
> Anast
> Tamix
> ...


----------



## Z82 (Jan 8, 2013)

333


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 8, 2013)

327


----------



## Don Keballs (Jan 9, 2013)

Any dates announced?


----------



## kfiggy (Jan 9, 2013)

387 
I just received my order of peptides today for the best prices I was able to find, thanks PP!


----------



## jshredz (Jan 9, 2013)

287

Jshredz


----------



## Z82 (Jan 9, 2013)

444


----------



## fsoe (Jan 9, 2013)

22


----------



## Z82 (Jan 11, 2013)

301


----------



## jadean (Jan 11, 2013)

158


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 11, 2013)

when you going to pick the first two winners cabana boy?


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 11, 2013)

399


----------



## basskiller (Jan 11, 2013)

235


----------



## TwisT (Jan 12, 2013)

First two winners are* oliolz and basskiller!*
Please pick a product from the list, and PM me with what you want and your shipping address. 

Keep the entrants coming! We are going to keep giving away

-T


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 12, 2013)

*Congratulations to the 1st two winners*. How's this working??? Can contestants enter again for the remaining 5 liquids?  




TwisT said:


> First two winners are* oliolz and basskiller!*
> Please pick a product from the list, and PM me with what you want and your shipping address.
> 
> Keep the entrants coming! We are going to keep giving away
> ...


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 12, 2013)

10


----------



## jshredz (Jan 12, 2013)

5

Jshredz


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 12, 2013)

342


----------



## Z82 (Jan 12, 2013)

456


----------



## jadean (Jan 12, 2013)

68


----------



## basskiller (Jan 13, 2013)

TwisT said:


> First two winners are* oliolz and basskiller!*
> Please pick a product from the list, and PM me with what you want and your shipping address.
> 
> Keep the entrants coming! We are going to keep giving away
> ...



Very cool.. Thanks Twist and Purchase Peptides!!!


----------



## Z82 (Jan 13, 2013)

345


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 13, 2013)

411


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 13, 2013)

409


----------



## nottybody (Jan 13, 2013)

69 don't think its been called yet


----------



## Intense (Jan 13, 2013)

257


----------



## nottybody (Jan 13, 2013)

Can we call more than one number? Lol jk


----------



## bombboogie (Jan 13, 2013)

26


----------



## president (Jan 13, 2013)

165


----------



## TwisT (Jan 16, 2013)

Clomid and Clen gone, still got 5 left. Next round of winners come Friday!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 16, 2013)

Exemestane and Letro remain which are couple of our more popular research liquids!



TwisT said:


> Clomid and Clen gone, still got 5 left. Next round of winners come Friday!


----------



## jadean (Jan 16, 2013)

18


----------



## Z82 (Jan 16, 2013)

2


----------



## Z499 (Jan 16, 2013)

499


----------



## crackrbaby (Jan 16, 2013)

101


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 16, 2013)

252!


----------



## Spraynpray (Jan 16, 2013)

487


----------



## bombboogie (Jan 16, 2013)

736


----------



## president (Jan 16, 2013)

bombboogie said:


> 736



I thought it was between 1 and 500? lol


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 18, 2013)

Winner, winner Chicken dinner. Who are they???????


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 18, 2013)

???????


----------



## longworthb (Jan 18, 2013)

333


----------



## Z82 (Jan 18, 2013)

22


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 18, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Winner, winner Chicken dinner. Who are they???????



Who are they?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2013)

Next winning number is the big 500! Excluding the last two winners,  the two closest people pm me with what you want from the list excluding Clen and clomid,  and your address


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats to *Z499* & *Spraynpray*!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 19, 2013)

You picking 3 winners this week?




TwisT said:


> Next winning number is the big 500! Excluding the last two winners,  the two closest people pm me with what you want from the list excluding Clen and clomid,  and your address


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

Pm sent PP


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

New pm sent to twist


----------



## Z82 (Jan 19, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Congrats to *Z499* & *Spraynpray*!





How about a 3rd.....lol. im runner up


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

Leto and exemestane please


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 19, 2013)

One or the other message Twist with your request 



Z499 said:


> Leto and exemestane please


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

Roger that


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this the final week? Are you choosing 3 winners? Exemestane has been claimed as well as Clen/T3 & Clomiphene


----------



## Z82 (Jan 22, 2013)

333


----------



## TwisT (Jan 24, 2013)

3 Winners to be picked tomorrow since one didnt contact me.... get your entries in!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 24, 2013)

6,987,787


----------



## BusterHymen (Jan 24, 2013)

144


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 24, 2013)

419


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jan 24, 2013)

123


----------



## president (Jan 24, 2013)

235


----------



## Z82 (Jan 24, 2013)

123


----------



## OnesAndWeights (Jan 24, 2013)

277


----------



## oliolz (Jan 24, 2013)

got my winnings [clen/t3] a couple days ago - seems legit...at 40mcg of each and i'm hot as shit all day, with trembling hands, and a pounding heart 


Thanks again!


----------



## BLang (Jan 24, 2013)

85


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Are we supposed to guess numbers daily or once?  I see a couple of guys with 10 different guesses.  If I should have more, I wanna know!


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 25, 2013)

148


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr Twist was pretty vague on the contest rules. He needs to tighten up a bit.





returnofthdragon said:


> Are we supposed to guess numbers daily or once?  I see a couple of guys with 10 different guesses.  If I should have more, I wanna know!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 26, 2013)

Number is 69!!! oHhhhhh yeah. 3 closest people PM me!!!!!  Clen, Exemestane, and Clomid are off the table. Everything else is up for grabs!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 26, 2013)

returnofthdragon said:


> Are we supposed to guess numbers daily or once?  I see a couple of guys with 10 different guesses.  If I should have more, I wanna know!



One guess, Ill only take the persons first guess. in the thread. Should have specified! My bad buddy.


----------



## BLang (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha, Nice, I was just getting ready to place an order with you guys. I'd take the Tadala, but I can't seem to figure out how to PM you. I'll have to upgrade my account I guess.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 27, 2013)

email loud@purchasepeptides.com with your address place Tadalifil IM in the subject line.



BLang said:


> Haha, Nice, I was just getting ready to place an order with you guys. I'd take the Tadala, but I can't seem to figure out how to PM you. I'll have to upgrade my account I guess.


----------



## BLang (Jan 27, 2013)

Done, thanks a bunch. I'll definitely throw up a review for you guys in a week or two.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 28, 2013)

message twist 



Don Keballs said:


> 69 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 28, 2013)

Message twist



nottybody said:


> 69 don't think its been called yet


----------



## TwisT (Jan 28, 2013)

Im waiting


----------

